# Feeding advice for weaning



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all

I feed my mice a mix of commercial diet, wild bird seed mix, oats, small dog kibble and occasional meal worms. Do I need to alter this in anyway to encourage the little ones to start eating solids, they are currently just starting to open eyes but not explore yet.

Thanks in advance

Emma


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't change my mix, but I do sprinkle dry Lactol on the food for the little ones, its good for the momma too while pregnant and nursing.

Willow xx


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks, thats easy enough to do have some lactol in the cupboard from my dachshunds litter a few months ago.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

I am curious about this Lactol. At what age do you stop giving it to the wee ones? I don't have any experience of mice below the age of 8 weeks.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It generally depends for me... usually (But not always) I will give it to females up to the age of 8 weeks, and males up to 10 weeks.
But my boys once grown don't generally see Lactol again unless sickly... my girlies get it when they are expecting and nursing =o)

Willow xx


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for that Willow - my girls are about 5 weeks old and so tiny that I want to make sure that they get everything they need. Are treats like yoghurt drops ok too?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't generally buy treats like chocolate drops and yogurt drops from pet stores, too full of my sugar from my liking.
For treats I give my mice one or two mealworms or a regular cheerio or millet spray.

But saying that... since mice are pretty much tiny humans, treat are okay aslong as they stay 'treats' lol

Willow xx


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great tips - thanks, I was leaning towards yoghurt drops as my other two seem to like them but I didn't realise about the sugar content other than the obvious lactose of course. I think I will buy some cheerios - that should please the kids as well lol.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Cheerios are like mouse crack *laughs* Though no matter how cute they may look at you, keep them limited! lol

Willow xx


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

I know and its the cuteness that kills me every time - the older girls sit there, claws wrapped around the bars, snouts sticking through, whiskers twitching in anticipation and you just know that if they could they would be saying - 'Oi, wazzak where's our treat?!!' as they start banging the bars with their little tin mugs.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

wazzak... now that is a great insult I have not heard for a LONG time. My dad used to say it all the time! lol
Insults aren't as fun down in londinium! lol

Willow xx


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Insults like that tend to be terms of endearment in my family lol - we have a bit of a warped sense of humour I'm afraid.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you want a healthy treat they like cooked soya beans too (cheap from health food shops). If you're worried that yours are small and want to bulk them up try adding things like curly kale, cooked egg, cooked turkey/chicken, pasta as treats. They will enjoy them and it can't do any harm  Also add dry dog food to the mix they get all the time if you don't already.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for that Mousebreeder. At the moment they are on a mix of mouse muesli, puppy kibble and wild bird seed but I suppose that its because they are so little that I am feeling a little more protective. Before long I will, no doubt, be moaning about what little thugs they are.


----------



## janjiie (Sep 29, 2009)

I love the wazzak post laughed my head off!!!

what is lactol? Is that the same as dried milk or coffee creamer?
my littlies are just two weeks old-eyes open. they can be seen sitting in the food dish but I dont think they are actually eating anything yet.

Wazzak - killer! :lol:


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Lactol is milk powder for supplementing puppies and kittens. You can buy it in tins in most pet shops


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You can use human infant formula as well.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mousies eating Cheerios look like they're eating tiny doughnuts. Mine riot for anything that's prepared and starchy; a piece of bread is sure to end up with every meece in the tank attached firmly to it. It's one sure way of getting a picture of everyone in the tank at once.


----------

